# Hey from Arkanas



## armedic1 (May 23, 2008)

I saw this site in a Bow & Arrow mag and it looked interesting. Looks like a lot of good info.


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

welcome to AT


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wave3: :yo: *G'day.*:welcome: to*Archery Talk* armedic1. :typing: Enjoy the *fun* here.


----------



## Nitroboy (Jan 15, 2006)

Welcome!!!! from another Arkie!!


----------



## turkeytraks (Dec 24, 2007)

another arkie here, central arkie i suppose.....welcome aboard. lots of good guys and good info on here!


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome to Archerytalk:darkbeer:


----------



## yotie (May 14, 2008)

welcome to at, and yes alot of good info and even better people:cocktail::cocktail:


----------



## WCWade (Oct 22, 2007)

*Welcome!*

Welcome to AT! 
I used to live up in the Fairfield Bay area on Greers Ferry and my Brothers have places at Norfork and below the dam at Bull shoals. Purdy country!
Billy


----------



## willie7018 (Mar 19, 2007)

welcome to the site
go hogs!!!!!!!


----------



## arklatex-hntr (Apr 11, 2008)

Here's a welcome from south Arkansas!


----------



## Bowhuntr64 (Aug 6, 2007)

Welcome to AT...hope you love it here as much as I do!


----------



## Avalon (Jul 23, 2007)

A welcome from Harrison!


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Bowtech Brother (Mar 9, 2008)

Welcome to At if you have any questions just ask. Some even know what they are talking about.LOL


----------



## GTOJake (May 7, 2008)

welcome, again from harrison, glad your on here, youll learn alot


----------



## lineman2002 (Mar 17, 2008)

*Archery Talk*

A welcome to Archery talk from Beebe, Arkansas

Mathews Conquest Apex 53lbs 292fps
Carbon Express Arrows
Carter Release


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)

Glad to have ya here!!


----------



## armedic1 (May 23, 2008)

Thanks for the welcome!!!


----------



## Bayou Bowhunter (Sep 18, 2007)

Welcome to Archery Talk!


----------



## Bronion30 (Jul 9, 2005)

Welcome


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

:welcome: to AT and have Fun!

Enjoy Shooting!:archer:


----------



## Bowdiddly (Jan 19, 2004)

Welcome to Archery Talk


----------



## gobblercrazy (May 9, 2008)

Welcome to Archery Talk!:welcomesign:


----------



## DONDEERE (Sep 24, 2007)

...another welcome from the capital of Arkansas Archery!!...HARRISON ARKANSAS:darkbeer:


----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

Welcome to AT


----------



## bigbuckdn (Sep 19, 2007)

:welcome:


----------

